# Babies, babies and more babies!!! Picture time!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

With all these new babies I've been in hog-heaven!  Can't help myself.

Nimue's twin boys, both blue-eyed and both polled!!!! Tri-color roan is Blaze and the black one is Solar...
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -5-071.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 2-5-07.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -5-076.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -5-075.jpg
What're you lookin' at???
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -5-075.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -5-076.jpg
That little Blaze is a busy body! He's all the time moving so most of his pics came out as blurs. Hehe

Rose's sweet doeling Evy is just GORGEOUS!!!
She is such a girly girl...
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 2-5-07.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -5-075.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -5-077.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -5-078.jpg

And last but certainly not least is Dreamer. She is Blessing's sweet little doeling born this morning...
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 2-5-07.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -5-073.jpg

Baby goat heaven!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you going to keep a buck? 

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm really on the fence on this one. Nimue's udder is so gorgeous and not to mention that black buck is suckering me in.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, he is so SHINY! I think he is gorgeous!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, Blaze is cute but Solar's conformation is better I think. It pops out at me more. I personally am not fond of Nimue's udder, but that's just me also. I'm weird about such things.  Although, New England has a totally different style of Nigerian.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are sooo cute!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

It would be a hard choice- they are all so beautiful.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so cute and look very happy! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Do you raise Nigerians hornless? The thing I would improve in Nimue is her medial ligament. I haven't tried milking her yet.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Nimue need a bit of improvment in her udder floor, and teat placement, overall though I think she has a nice udder. Great capacity, globular shape, she also appears to have a smooth foreudder etc..... 

Those babies are just beautiful!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG!! OMG!! HOW DID I MISS BLESSING'S KIDDING???

that doeling is so so so cute!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet Gum Minis said:


> Do you raise Nigerians hornless? The thing I would improve in Nimue is her medial ligament. I haven't tried milking her yet.


Yup! A small herd, but it is growing. The medial was really the only thing that stuck out at me, otherwise it is a super udder. It sticks out at me because in NJ, we see a lot of udders that have bad attachments, or does with no medial (well you know what I mean). I've never really seen a doe with an overly defined medial in person.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are all so adorable. I can't wait. It is killing me.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are just to cute!! Can I come steal one, pleeeeeaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeeeee????????


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, they're spoiled! I'm going to hopefully get some more pics of Dreamer today. She's just so little and cute!!! Can't believe Nimue's boys are a week old!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Every single one of them are perfect!! Solar is a very striking boy, but I really think that Blaze is just as striking with the contrast of black and white...the blue eyes are a big plus as is Blazes' spot on his lip!! Now theres nothing to be said for those doelings except that they are BEAUTIFUL!! I can't get over how Dreamer looks like her mom! Absolutely adorable.....have fun cause before you know it you'll be playing the waiting game again!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Now if only I can make up my mind whether or not to keep one of the boys. Haha I need to avoid the temptation!!! I am keeping both girls.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I think they are just beautiful as always. I if I can get a doeling out of Sweet Pea that looks like your Evy I will be so happy!

I can't wait to see Sweet Pea's udder, that will be a do or die for a show I think.

Kid/s in May for me!! ugh the wait!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know its killing you to wait. I hated the wait too so thats part of the reason mine are so spread out and never seem to stop. I'm a goat-baby addict!!! 

I bet you will get beautiful babies from Sweat Pea. Which was she planned to? I think you'll be thrilled with her colorful babies. Since she's so heavily spotted its highly probable that she'll pass that on to her babies. Good luck! Hope you get an Evy look-alike!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet Pea was bred to Wings N Things Sage's Bandit.

I just found Wings N Things Sage's Picture 
http://daydreamfarms.00go.com/sage.htm

Still haven't found his dam though 

I found the breeder of Wings N Things but the e-mail was outdated 

Still looking though.


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

BLAZE IS A DARLING, LOVE THOSE BLUE EYES. i REALLY LOVE THE BLACK AND WHITE , THEY ARE GREAT. (HEIDI19) jAN


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Is bandit the black buck you used last time?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no that was Banshee - he has blue eyes.

Bandit is Banshee's twin.

http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/bandit.htm

those are pictures from January. He has filled out quite a bit!

Bandit is the father of Kari, Pippin & Prince. You can see their pictures on my for sale page.

Bandit was one of triplets and so was sweet pea. So maybe some multipules this year???


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope you do get some multiples! Yes he's a handsome boy, maybe cham or buckskin under that white blanket so with his white and hers your kids should hopefully be painted too! Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks, waiting is going to be interesting! but I alwasy servive no matter how long it seems to take


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes and its always worth it to snuggle babies!


----------

